# BIG CELEBRITY MANAGER CALLED - please advise



## jolenes (May 26, 2013)

I have to make a call in a few hours to a very big celebrity manager. She told me yesterday to give her a ring to "DISCUSS FURTHER". Does anyone have any clue what can she ask me?? I don't even know what/how to prepare myself as I told EVERYTHING about the brand in the email. I said that I'd like to send out products and that's it. Take it or leave it.

I hop someone can help asap


----------



## Christas1983 (Mar 11, 2014)

Sounds like a pretty good opportunity. 
while i am only new to this industry i have run businesses for the last 7 years and
i will say this, don't get into a panic about it. talking to and engaging with potential customers is nothing to be nervous about. Listen to there questions and give honest answers.
DONT BE A "YES" MAN, you know your business best and know what you can and cant do so just back yourself and be confident that you are the best supplier for there project.

hope that helps you, goodluck and let us know how you go.


----------



## logon511girl (Jan 23, 2010)

Be confident. You know your business the best so be confident in what you say & do. It is ok (& can actually help in sales) to say I don't know and I will find out and get back to you. I have done it numerous times and it helps us look "human". Good luck!


----------



## elcielo (Jan 20, 2012)

Have you verified this celebrity manager's creds?


----------



## jolenes (May 26, 2013)

Thank you so much everyone. Everything was fine and chilled. I guess it was just as to build some relationship. And yes, she is the manager for sure.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Hmmm, she might want to know how much you'll pay for the celeb to wear your stuff. It's a manager's job to make her client money ... Nike pays.


----------



## jolenes (May 26, 2013)

Can someone suggest what to buy as a gift to a manager? I need for a woman AND a man. I'm from London, sending to USA. Would be cool to send something that is very British but have no clue what...


----------

